# DVD Ripping



## Wild Bill (Oct 20, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with this?  What kind of software do I need?  I know it is not completely legal but I am not trying to go into business or anything.  I have looked into it a little and it seems more complicated that ripping cds.


----------



## bydand (Oct 20, 2007)

It is more difficult without the right software.  Most commercial products won't touch a DVD if it has any type of protection on it.


----------



## fireman00 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have heard that DVD Shrink and DVD Decrypter both work very well when one would like to make legal-to-own backup copy of their commercial DVDs.   There are a number of forums that deal with this subject... the best site to start off with would be www.videohelp.com


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 20, 2007)

Bear in mind that "backing up" dvds isnt legal, so I don't reccomend you do it. However, occasionally I need to do a quick copy of a disk (like our home movies and such), and when I do I use DVD SHRINK.

Its pretty much a one click process and the easiest software out there.  Bear in mind it works pretty well, but wont always copy a copy protected DVD... it depends on what type of protection is on the disk.

And remember... Piracy is wrong, so don't do it... it wouldn't do to steal somthing that doesnt exist in the first place.  :angel:


----------



## Wild Bill (Oct 20, 2007)

Martial Talk rules!  All the help you need on any subject you can think of.


----------



## Shicomm (Oct 20, 2007)

Lord of the Dead said:


> Bear in mind that "backing up" dvds isnt legal



Only if the law prohibits it...
Over here in the Netherlands it's perfectly legal to backup your own discs as long as you not break any protection that might be on it.

dvd decrypter and dvd shrink are indeed very good programmes for the job.
Dvd fab is also worth mentioning since you then can also split a dual-layer disc on to multiple regular dvd-/+r's


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 21, 2007)

Shicomm said:


> Only if the law prohibits it...
> Over here in the Netherlands it's perfectly legal to backup your own discs as long as you not break any protection that might be on it.


 
The OP was in Texas, so Its not legal.  MPAA and the RIAA (A Ruthless Terrorist organization determined to Rule the World) say so.



Shicomm said:


> Dvd fab is also worth mentioning since you then can also split a dual-layer disc on to multiple regular dvd-/+r's



What you dont have a dual layer burner?  LOL.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2007)

Can you legally copy DVDs?

DVD copying is a controversial and highly sought-after process. Not sure if what you're doing is legal? CNET sets your mind at ease.

By Jon Jacobi, Don Labriola, and Justin Jaffe
(April 6, 2004) 

http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-3513_7-5128652-1.html


The short answer is, you can, as long as you're not circumventing any copy protection.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 21, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The short answer is, you can, as long as you're not circumventing any copy protection.


 
But to rip like, an estimated 98% of commercial dvds you need to remove the copy protection.  (and often region code and format as well.)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, then it's illegal, in the US.

And RIAA and MPPA nazi shock troops will storm your house and merrily rough up yout 94 year old gramma and kick your puppy because that's what makes them happy.

And since discussion of illegal things isn't allowed here, we've got to stick to the legal stuff.

These links have additional info.
http://www.wikihow.com/Rip-DVDs
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripping

You may also want to explore these links for more information depending on your OS, etc.


----------



## Shicomm (Oct 28, 2007)

Lord of the Dead said:


> What you dont have a dual layer burner?  LOL.



 
I don't actually and for a 2 very good reasons:

1: The chemical quality of dual layer discs suck  ( even the 'best' dye around is very weak compared to the top notch dye of some single layer discs ) 

2: The price for the discs ... 

I can get the very best quality single layer discs ( with dyes from Taiyo Yuden or Mitsui ) for way less then the avarage dual-layer discs.
Knowing that those discs have a longer livespan also ( i'm from the recordable disc industry   ) there is just no good reason to get those DL things just "because some discs need it" 

The exception is for dvd-ram ( the cartridge format that is ) but it's so rare that it's almost not used.
I do have a dvd-ram drive and got me tons of double-sided dvd-ram cartridges for less then 3$ in akihabara...  ( they do dig dvd-ram in Japan  ) 

Back on topic  
So it's handy to do your ripping activities across the border to stay legal ? 
( or get the rip to be an exact 1:1 copy ) 
With some of the security features it's possible to clone indeed the full disc ( incl. the security features ) so in some cases it might be possible to rip ( alltough clone would be a better word i guess  ) your discs and stay legal at all


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, then it's illegal, in the US.
> 
> And RIAA and MPPA nazi shock troops will storm your house and merrily rough up yout 94 year old gramma and kick your puppy because that's what makes them happy.


Noooooooo! Not the puppy! Anyone, anything else but the puppies... don't kick the puuppppieeeeeesss!


----------

